# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Dev Tracker commenté] L'info à la source (d'Orr) - avec les commentaires de canard

## Zepolak

Le tout pour balancer nos commentaires sur les derniers errements dernières améliorations de nos développeurs favoris ! 

 :^_^:

----------


## olih

Allez hop :
Post de Maxi sur les futurs quêtes de guilde et autre truc moins intéressant pour la mise à jour de février .
Et bien, ça a l'air super classe  ::o: .
Evenement dynamique spécifique à rechercher (avec de l'influence?), tout le monde peut y participer (n'importe qui du serveur quoi) récompense cosmétique et autre.
Ça peut poutrer sévère.

----------


## Maximelene

Les missions de guilde promettent des trucs sympa en effet, reste à voir leur contenu effectif. S'il y a assez de variété, ça peut rendre le monde très vivant (j'imagine déjà, à l'arche, les message type "CPC vous offre l'event du boss de machin truc, venez nombreux" qui peuvent participer à créer une véritable communauté).

J'attends beaucoup des succès aussi, qui peuvent participer à varier les façons de jouer.

Et j'attends aussi beaucoup du patch de mars, puisque malgré ce contenu, on est loin du contenu "équivalent à une extension" qu'on nous a promis  :tired:  Eh, je pouvais pas être uniquement positif dans tout mon post !

----------


## olih

Les missions de guilde où comment créer facilement des soirées event pve sympa entre canard (et pas que).

----------


## Vaaahn

> récompense ... objets cosmétiques ou, par exemple, *une transformation en bannière de guilde*


 ::ninja::

----------


## Thorkel

Et le fichu hall de guilde il arrive quand?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

En meme temps que la vue FPS  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Zepolak

C'est l'arène aléatoire et le GvG que j'attends moi !!

(Oui, je sais  ::'(:  )

---------- Post added at 20h04 ---------- Previous post was at 19h59 ----------

Plus sérieusement, le topic suivant sera celui qu'il faudra suivre pour la discussion sur les choix qu'on fera avec notre influence :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...ions-de-guilde

----------


## olih

> C'est l'arène aléatoire et le GvG que j'attends moi !!
> 
> (Oui, je sais  )


♪ ... Un jour ton prince viendra ... ♫






> Plus sérieusement, le topic suivant sera celui qu'il faudra suivre pour la discussion sur les choix qu'on fera avec notre influence :
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/73...ions-de-guilde


Ouaip.
Mais bon, faudrait déjà avoir une idée de quoi ? ça coute cher ? c'est marrant ?
Bref, vivement le 26.

----------


## billybones

Miam miam les prochains event guildes  ::):

----------


## dragou

> miam miam les prochains event guildes


Oué et faudra monter des teams serious pve mdr...

----------


## Guitou

Ca s'apparentera pas plutôt à des sortes de raid ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Oué et faudra monter des teams serious pve mdr...


Wat ? Des CPC qui utilisent 'mdr' ?

----------


## dragou

> Wat ? Des CPC qui utilisent 'mdr' ?


lol

c'était pour marquer le comble de l'ironie mon cher....

----------


## atavus

> Wat ? Des CPC qui utilisent 'mdr' ?


Il utilise aussi "lol" et ne met pas de majuscule en début de phrase.
Il est nouveau en gros. ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Il utilise aussi "lol" et ne met pas de majuscule en début de phrase.
> Il est nouveau en gros.


ptdr

tu n'as pas tout compris nonplus (et je suis caneton d'abord!!!!)...

Mais bref, on dérive.

----------


## belreinuem

Il faisait remarquer qu'ici, si tu ne fais pas d'effort a l'écriture de tes messages tu te prendras un averto.
Le plus simple de ces efforts et accessible a tous est de commencer tes phrases avec des majuscules.

Le fait que tu ne le fais pas signifie que tu dois pas poster depuis longtemps sinon tu te serais déja fait avertir.

Mais bref, vivement qu'on puissse faire les events de guilde ca sera sympas et permettra de diversifié les sortie.
Par contre j'ai encore tellement de trucs a faire dans ce jeu que je si ils continuent de rajouter autant de trucs je vais etre débordé  ::):

----------


## dragou

> Il faisait remarquer qu'ici, si tu ne fais pas d'effort a l'écriture de tes messages tu te prendras un averto.
> Le plus simple de ces efforts et accessible a tous est de commencer tes phrases avec des majuscules.
> 
> Le fait que tu ne le fais pas signifie que tu dois pas poster depuis longtemps sinon tu te serais déja fait avertir.
> 
> Mais bref, vivement qu'on puissse faire les events de guilde ca sera sympas et permettra de diversifié les sortie.
> Par contre j'ai encore tellement de trucs a faire dans ce jeu que je si ils continuent de rajouter autant de trucs je vais etre débordé


Nan mais sérieux, elle a quoi cette communauté a toujours cherché la merde la ou il n'y en a pas?

Je ne poste pas depuis longtemps? le temps est abstrait donc tout dépend de cette notion, mais tu ne t'es pas renseigné sur mes posts je présume donc tu parles sans savoir et tu viens faire le beau parleur? Bravo.

Chez les CPC il est censé y avoir un second degré, mon mdr était loin d'être anodin et montrait toute l'ironie de mon post, je ne suis d'ailleurs pas le seul à l'utiliser de temps à autres et sans citer personne, je dirai maderone (oui c'est personne).

Et pour ta gouverne, non je ne me suis pris aucun averto vu qu'excepté 2-3 posts similaire à celui du dessus, je sais comment poster....
Maintenant stop ces conneries que tu aurais très bien pu envoyer en pm....

Pour en revenir au sujet, je trouve ça débile de lier les points de succès non obligatoire dans les quotidiens. Déjà qu'ici on fausse les résultats en mettant 25points sur le quotidien et 4 pour le jcj...
Certains ne prennent absolument pas en compte ces points, mais avant ça permettait tout de même d'avoir une vision sur le % de succès que l'on avait, bref, j'aime pas..

----------


## Vaaahn

Tu connaîtrais autant CPC, tu n'aurais pas oublié LE détail à gentil troll, espèce de plow  ::ninja:: 

Sans ça, il y en a (dont moi même si ça m'a fait énormément douter ...) qui sont tombé dans le panneau.

----------


## dragou

> Tu connaîtrais autant CPC, tu n'aurais pas oublié LE détail à gentil troll, espèce de plow 
> 
> Sans ça, il y en a (dont moi même si ça m'a fait énormément douter ...) qui sont tombé dans le panneau.


Ha mais si t'inquiète, d'ailleurs celui de papry est un gentil troll/petite pique et ça passe crème. Autant celui de belreinuem (wtf le pseudo, obligé de ctrl+c/ctrl+v) me fais bien plus pensé a une remontrance.

D'ailleurs mon tic à moi c'est de foutre des ^^ partout et j'essaye tant bien que mal de la canaliser.
Bon si on continue à parler de ça autant renommer direct le sujet non?

----------


## Maderone

Le post de belreinuem me fait plus penser à un gentil conseil de quelqu'un qui veut aider plutôt qu'à une remontrance en tout cas, Dragou. C'est pour ça que j'ai pas bien compris le méchant commentaire que tu lui as fait =(
Mais bon passons ! C'est pas grave, on s'aime !

----------


## Maximelene

> on s'aime !

----------


## belreinuem

> Le post de belreinuem me fait plus penser à un gentil conseil de quelqu'un qui veut aider plutôt qu'à une remontrance en tout cas, Dragou. C'est pour ça que j'ai pas bien compris le méchant commentaire que tu lui as fait =(
> Mais bon passons ! C'est pas grave, on s'aime !


Ouai voila c'était plus ca en fait, mais on va s'éterniser la dessus, à part si vous tenez vraiment a en faire un drama.

----------


## Maximelene

Bah évidemment qu'on veut en faire un drama : on est chez CPC !

----------


## belreinuem

> Bah évidemment qu'on veut en faire un drama : on est chez CPC !


Ben tiens alors:


Voila, pour info je suis a gauche.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah, j'aime !  ::):

----------


## Orgazmo

> Ben tiens alors:
> http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-conte...fern-fight.gif
> Voila, pour info je suis a gauche.


...ho la vachE !!!il s'est pris un sylvarI dans la gueule quand mêmE

Blague à part, j'ai bien hâte de voir ce que ces events de guilde vont donner. D'ailleurs, il y a toujours un PvE-thon en cours il me semble non ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

_*fait de gros yeux noirs à Belreinuem et Guitou*_  :tired: 

On se calme les canards ou je vais corriger vos fautes d'orthographe façon vieille instit' munie d'une règle !

----------


## Orgazmo

> _*fait de gros yeux noirs à Belreinuem et Guitou*_ 
> 
> On se calme les canards ou je vais corriger vos fautes d'orthographe façon vieille instit' munie d'une règle !

----------


## silence

Vous etes mignons a jouer les trolls entre vous. Allez faire un tour dans la marre plutot, ca vous guerira surement.  :tired:

----------


## Sephil

> C'est pas le modèle 3d des légendaires et leurs kikoo effets qui prend du temps, c'est tout l'enrobage: les collections, items, events, crafts, dialogues à créer pour le craft du précurseur*.
> 
> En plus, et je dis ça parce que j'ai vu passé un topic débile sur reddit ou un mec disait en gros "les 200k du prize pool pour le tournoi pvp, il suffit d'engager 20 consultants avec pendant un mois et voilà y'a des légendaires qui apparaissent par magie, et fuck le pvp LOL", en plus donc, ça demande des devs qui ont une excellente connaissance du jeu et du lore (pour ne pas dire qui connaissent le jeu par coeur) pour créer ces collections sans que ce soit trop facile, un rehash des collections existantes, qu'il y ait toujours du neuf, que ce soit lié au lore, pour inclure des dialogues intéressants, etc etc tu vois l'idée. Donc pas n'importe quel stagiaire.
> 
> Va voir les collections (ici ou ici par exemple) pour les légendaires saison 2, c'est autre chose que ce qu'ils ont fait à la va-vite pour les collections des légendaires vanilla, qui étaient déjà pas mal imo (mais 5x moins longues au niveau des quêtes open-world).
> 
> * + traduire dans toutes les langues officielles du client, c'est probablement le contenu le plus verbeux hors-extension.


Sauf qu'au final y a quand même un paquet d'étapes qui sont totalement communes d'un leg à l'autre, même au sein des nouveaux.

C'est sûr c'est plus complexe à mettre en place que des black lion skins, mais ça reste uniquement une collec à greffer sur du contenu qui existe déjà, et quelques recettes de craft à intégrer dans des tables.
Ouais ok, faut une certaine connaissance du jeu pour que ça reste original, mais je suis quasi sûr que si tu me donnais un thème pour une arme, il me faudrait pas plus d'une journée pour rédiger une intégration dans le lore, et la suite en revanche elle peut parfaitement être intégrée par un stagiaire (tant qu'il change pas le nom d'un minipet  ::ninja::  ).

Après peut être que je me plante complètement, mais ça me parait vraiment pas fou, surtout s'ils ont bien fait comme ils avaient annoncé avant l'extension, à savoir préparer le terrain pour que les ajouts futurs soient beaucoup plus aisés. Mais j'ai comme un gros doute...

Ou alors peut être que c'est le fait de pas pouvoir jouer en ce moment, et de quand même suivre suffisamment l'actu du jeu pour voir ce genre de mauvaises nouvelles continuer à s'accumuler qui me rend aigri.

----------


## atavus

> The Endless Repair Canister item has been added as a very rare reward.
> Zodiac, Chaos, and Balthazar weapon skins have been added as very rare rewards.


Comment passer de "YEAH" à "FUCK" en 2 secondes.

----------


## lPyl

Queqlu'un qu'a pas la flemme peut faire un tl;dr des changes en WvW?

----------


## Leybi

> Mauvaise nouvelle pour les raideux,l'aile nécessitera obligatoirement le Vol dans les lignes de force(qui est la dernière maitrise pour le deltaplane)
> 
> Source:
> En français:https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...de-raid-aile-3
> En anglais: https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Next-Raid-Wing


"Les gars je vous jure mon glider s'est pas ouvert je comprends pas"
Gorseval le retour  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

et comme le vol des lignes de forces bug parfois en pve,ça risque d’être comique.

----------


## Sephil

Ce sera l'occase pour eux de faire un fix, comme pour le glider après 1 mois de gens qui râlaient sur Gorse.

----------


## sombrelame

> Annulation des futurs légendaires en dehors de l'arc court *Chuka et Champawat*...
> Tout ça pour se concentré sur l'histoire vivante qui prendra 15 minutes tous les trimestres...
> Source : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...eapons-6/first


Pour l'étape IV du Précu de Chuka et Champawat on a super objet qui nous colle un petit tigre dans le dos... même en pvp

----------


## Kiyo

Roh je vais faire celui là après  ::wub:: 

J'espère qu'il faudra 5 grands manches en bois esprit à un moment...

----------


## atavus

> J'espère qu'il faudra 5 grands manches en bois esprit à un moment...


Nope.  ::ninja::

----------


## revanwolf

> Roh je vais faire celui là après 
> 
> J'espère qu'il faudra 5 grands manches en bois esprit à un moment...


ce sera pour le marteau qui n'arrivera jamais.

----------


## revanwolf

Bon comme Mike O Brien a plus ou moins confirmé que la saison 3 de l'histoire vivante sera pas pour tout de suite(Soon ®).

Je crois que cette vidéo est de circonstance.

----------


## NayeDjel

"On va faire une annonce pour dire qu'on va faire une autre annonce bientôt" La com de qualitey  ::):  

(Tu vois Tatsu, je t'avais dit que ça ne sortirait pas pour la prochaine MAJ)

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'espère qu'on pourra débloquer le contenu même sans avoir fini l'extension rien qu'en se connectant, parce qu'avec mes soucis de santé, c'est pas pour tout de suite la reprise GW2  ::cry::

----------


## Saeryswen

Ba ça va, le 26 juillet c'est pas non plus la mort... Pourquoi toujours râler  :;):  

Sniff Lee TChii repose toi et soigne toi bien.

----------


## lPyl

Donc cette saison vivante c 'est blanc manteau (+ bloodstone et mursaat ptet?)

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Vu le nombre de petits trucs qui font référence au Blanc Manteau ajoutés depuis HoT, je pense que y'a aucun doute là dessus.

----------


## lPyl

Bah dans la vidéo y a leur logo en gros partout donc c'est sur  ::P: .

----------


## Sephil

C'est plus que des petits trucs qui y font référence, c'est tout un raid qui est explicitement centré dessus.  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Ohmagad le delta  ::wub:: 

Faut pas poster des trucs comme ça, ça va me faire reviendre  ::wub::  Ça donne quoi sur asura ?  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## sombrelame

ça donne ça dans les mains d'une enfant norn à hivernel

----------


## atavus



----------


## revanwolf

Nouveau Dans la boutique aux gemmes

L'épée et le pistolet de caudecus qui sont juste un reskin des armes d'amoureux pour 600 gemmes chacune

 

Et le laissez-passer pour la folie du noble(pfiou sacré nom) pour 1000 gemmes la version permanente et 150 gemmes pour celle de 2 semaine.

Et pour ceux qui ont pas fait le rapprochement c'est un terrasse royal/aéronef bis mais c'est sur une map séparé de l'Orée d’Émeraude.

----------


## revanwolf

10 mois plus tard,Arenanet a enfin résolu le problème du hall de guilde qui créait une nouvelle instance dès que plus de 5 personnes étaient dans la hall.

Il était temps.  :Beer:

----------


## mikelion

Extrait du patch note du 20/09/2016 : "Taimi n’a pas chômé : en plus d’analyser les recherches sur les dragons, elle a également mis au point une expérience « intéressante » avec un organe de chak. "

Pour ceux qui ont l'esprit mal tourné, on peut en imaginer des choses  ::):

----------


## mikelion

> *Feux d'artifice Fortune d'Halloween* gratuit dans la boutique aux gemmes.


Merci de l'avoir signaler je ne l'avais même pas remarquer !
Concernant la SAB, je n'aime pas trop ça mais je vais m'y mettre histoire de débloquer quelques skins.

----------


## revanwolf

John Smith le "lead economist" ne fait plus partie d'Arenanet depuis Avril 2017.  ::lol::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Alléluia !
Je postule !!!  ::lol::

----------


## purEcontact

On sait ce qu'on perd mais on sait pas ce qu'on gagne.

J'espère que son successeur sera plus «consumer-friendly» et récompensera correctement le farm.

----------


## revanwolf

Le forum officiel de GW2 vient de faire peau neuve avec enfin un moteur de recherche fonctionnel.  ::lol::

----------


## Karnus

"patch notes" des nouvelles spé : 

Weaver: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch
Holosmith: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch
Firebrand: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch
Mirage: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch
Scourge: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch
Soulbeast: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch
Renegade: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch
Deadeye: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch
Spellbreaker: https://en-forum.guildwars2.com/disc...of-fire-launch

----------


## revanwolf

Avec un "léger" nerf du mirage puisque les skills photon forge utilisait les stats d'armes bleu lvl 78 en PVE alors que c'etait de l'exo en pvp(ils ont réduit le PVP au niveau du PVE).  ::P:

----------

